# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Ajmo - KONKRETNA kolko imamo ljudi

## pino

Sad kad znamo kako stvari stoje, ajmo u akciju.

Prvo, popisati clanove koji bi na bilo koji nacin - bilo u sklopu udruge, bilo potpuno neformalno - htjeli sudjelovati u akcijama: 

pino, klara, gupi, aenea, Ina33, uporna, Kadauna, draga, gricanka, bublica, ivanas, Martina123, necija mama, pcelica2009, amyx, Biene, Maxime, Ameli, Pinky, Tinki Winki, kik@, Val, Suncem.m, Pcelica Mara, anamar, Gabi, fritulica1, Mali Mimi, Nena-Jabuka

Rijeka: Aurora, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, 

Osijek: Superman, 

Zadar: pale
molu
bfamily
ivanas
eowyn
bebelina

Split: vertex,
mvrcelj,
bublica, Suncem.m,
petrili,
Maruška,
nadda?,
Muca, tonili, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, 
darva
Irena456
luce st ?
BHany?, Denny

Dubrovnik: Pcelica Mara, Gosparka, Indi, Tinkili?, 

Oprostite ako sam krvi sta napisala, ispustila itd, samo letim po temama ko se javljao... 

Dakle, ova tema je samo za popis onih na koje mozemo racunati za aktivizam, za moralnu podrsku i slicno, razvrstajmo sve. 

MORAMO se organizirati jer inace ce svaki pojedinacno djelovati a to je vrlo usamljena aktivnost.

----------


## maria71

tu sam,  karlovac

----------


## bibi

Hmm...ja bi mogla u Zg, makar mi je 120 km udaljen...nekako cu se organizirati vec  :D

----------


## pčelica2009

pino,ne znam gdje je Ružica Sb.Mi smo iz Broda a mislim da ima još nekih cura iz Broda-pa bi bilo dobro da se nadopiše i Slavonski Brod.

----------


## Shanti

Dodaj i mene pod Zagreb, moralna podrška apsolutno, aktivizam također ali koliko ću moći   :Love:

----------


## pino

Znaci ovako: 

neidentificirano
gricanka, necija mama, amyx, Biene, Maxime, Ameli?,  BHany, Mali Mimi, Nena-Jabuka, Pinky, Tinki Winki, kik@, Val,

Zagreb i okolica: 
Shanti, Ina33, aenea, uporna, sretna35, Kadauna, draga, amyx, Maxime (mora da vas je jos puuuuno tu, ajmo nabrojat)

Karlovac: 
marija71

Slavonski Brod:
pcelica2009, RuzicaSB

Osijek: 
Superman, milivoj73?

Rijeka i okolica: 
Aurora, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, Martina123

Zadar: 
pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, Eowyn, bebelina 

Split: 
mvrcelj, bublica, petrili, Suncem.m, Maruška, nadda, Muca, tonili, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, darva, Irena456, luce_st, Denny

Dubrovnik: 
Pcelica Mara, Gosparka

van HR: 
pino, wewa, nabla, fritulica1

ajmo, kopirajte listu i dodajte ljude (cak i ako se nisu javili za aktivizam, vazno da znamo koga povremeno mozemo nesto zamolit), ja ne znam jako dobro nove cure na forumu

----------


## Student_st

Znaci ovako:

neidentificirano
gricanka, necija mama, amyx, Biene, Maxime, Ameli?, BHany, Mali Mimi, Nena-Jabuka, Pinky, Tinki Winki, kik@, Val,

Zagreb i okolica:
Shanti, Ina33, aenea, uporna, sretna35, Kadauna, draga, amyx, Maxime (mora da vas je jos puuuuno tu, ajmo nabrojat)

Karlovac:
marija71

Slavonski Brod:
pcelica2009, RuzicaSB

Osijek:
Superman, milivoj73?

Rijeka i okolica:
Aurora, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, Martina123

Zadar:
pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, Eowyn, bebelina

Split:
mvrcelj, bublica, petrili, Suncem.m, Maruška, nadda, Muca, tonili, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, darva, Irena456, luce_st, Denny, Student_st

Dubrovnik:
Pcelica Mara, Gosparka

van HR:
pino, wewa, nabla, fritulica1

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Dodajte i mene, ali neznam koliko ću biti sposobna obzirom da mi je termin vrlo blizu! Ako ništa , moralna podrška, pisma, mailovi i ostale "net" akcije!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Spadam u Zg i okolicu! Može i Karlovac!  :Grin:

----------


## traktorka

Osijek

----------


## vinko

zagreb   :Bye:

----------


## laky

zaboravila si dijasporu   :Grin:  

nazalost ove na vlasti je velikim dijelom ona dovela   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## alexx

rijeka - ja 



(a imam i još balona u ruksaku   :Laughing:  )

----------


## molu

mene prebaci u Zagreb. U Zadru sam bila na prosvijedu jer sam tranutno na godišnjem, pa mi je do Zadra bilo najbliže...

 :Kiss:   svima a najviše ekipi iz Zadra

----------


## Gabi

Varaždin

----------


## gričanka

I ja sam tu!!! La Zagabria!!    :Bye:

----------


## Biene

Mene stavi u Zagreb (iako sam Zagorka)
spremna za puno toga, ali ne pred kamere  :Embarassed:

----------


## kandela

velika gorica....ipak mi imamo ministra koji se jucer najvise smijao, a znam i gdje zivi a i osobno ga poznam nazalost

----------


## Cannisa

mene stavi -Osijek

----------


## amyx

ja Zagreb i okolica

Možeš dodati i *andrejaaa* pod Zg i okolica

----------


## marti_sk

Ja vam saljem moralnu podrsku iz Makedonije

----------


## Kanga

Zagreb

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene stavite pod Rijeku

----------


## Vali

Piši me pod Zagreb.

----------


## andrejaaa

Sad vidim za ovo, ali amyx   :Kiss:   me već prijavila,potvrđujem samo

----------


## Pinky

pino ja sam u plocama, ima ovde puno ivf bebica, pokusat cu nesto napraviti...

----------


## martina123

Zagreb/Crikvenica

----------


## Sonja29

> zaboravila si dijasporu   
> 
> nazalost ove na vlasti je velikim dijelom ona dovela


x

----------


## Val

zagreb!  :Smile:

----------


## prima

Znaci ovako:

neidentificirano
necija mama, Ameli?, BHany, Nena-Jabuka, Tinki Winki, kik@, 

Zagreb i okolica:
Shanti, Ina33, aenea, uporna, sretna35, Kadauna, draga, amyx, Maxime, 
gricanka,Biene,amyx,andrejaaa,Val,sandra_zvrk,vink  o,molu,Vali,
martina123

Karlovac:
marija71,sandra_zvrk

Slavonski Brod:
pcelica2009, RuzicaSB

Osijek:
Superman, milivoj73?,traktorka

Rijeka i okolica:
Aurora, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, Martina123,alexx,Mali Mimi

Zadar:
pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, Eowyn, bebelina

Split:
mvrcelj, bublica, petrili, Suncem.m, Maruška, nadda, Muca, tonili, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, darva, Irena456, luce_st, Denny, Student_st, prima

Dubrovnik:
Pcelica Mara, Gosparka

Varaždin:
Gabi

Ploče:
Pinky

van HR:
pino, wewa, nabla, fritulica1,laky,marti_sk

----------


## prima

Znaci ovako:

neidentificirano
necija mama, Ameli?, BHany, Nena-Jabuka, Tinki Winki, kik@, 

Zagreb i okolica:
Shanti, Ina33, aenea, uporna, sretna35, Kadauna, draga, amyx, Maxime, 
gricanka,Biene,amyx,andrejaaa,Val,sandra_zvrk,vink  o,molu,Vali,
martina123,Kanga

Karlovac:
marija71,sandra_zvrk

Slavonski Brod:
pcelica2009, RuzicaSB

Osijek:
Superman, milivoj73?,traktorka,Cannisa

Rijeka i okolica:
Aurora, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, Martina123,alexx,Mali Mimi

Zadar:
pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, Eowyn, bebelina

Split:
mvrcelj, bublica, petrili, Suncem.m, Maruška, nadda, Muca, tonili, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, darva, Irena456, luce_st, Denny, Student_st, prima

Dubrovnik:
Pcelica Mara, Gosparka

Varaždin:
Gabi

Ploče:
Pinky

Velika Gorica:
Kanga

van HR:
pino, wewa, nabla, fritulica1,laky,marti_sk

----------


## Maya&Leon

> velika gorica....ipak mi imamo ministra koji se jucer najvise smijao, a znam i gdje zivi a i osobno ga poznam nazalost



evo još gorice
... ali imamo mi i Gorana Beusa Richtenbergera!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Stavite mene pod Zagreb, ako treba mogu uskočit i u Varaždinsku ekipu  :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

Rijeka

----------


## tonili

Zagreb i okolica!

----------


## nevena

prijavljujem se za zagreb!

----------


## amyx

*necija mama* Zagreb i okolica(Samobor točnije)

----------


## nina1

varaždin !!!

----------


## jadro

Zagreb

----------


## ksena28

novi zagreb   :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

ksena28

*welcome back*  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

pino mene si izostavila,znaći van HR

----------


## Ordep

:Bye:  Split

----------


## necija mama

> *necija mama* Zagreb i okolica(Samobor točnije)


Tu sam, tu sam  :D 
Hvala amyx, jedan dan me nema, treba sve pohvatat

----------


## nini

Rijeka

----------


## pino

neidentificirano
rikikiki, Andro-gen, 
Ameli?, BHany, Nena-Jabuka, Tinki Winki, kik@,

Zagreb i okolica:
Shanti, Ina33, aenea, uporna, sretna35, Kadauna, draga, amyx, Maxime,
gricanka,Biene,amyx,andrejaaa,Val,sandra_zvrk,vink  o,molu,Vali,
martina123,Kanga, necija mama(Samobor), ksena28, jadro, nevena, tonili, dunja&vita :Smile: )), 

Karlovac:
marija71,sandra_zvrk

Slavonski Brod:
pcelica2009, RuzicaSB

Osijek:
Superman, milivoj73?,traktorka,Cannisa

Pula:
Robert, 

Rijeka i okolica:
Aurora, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, Martina123,alexx,Mali Mimi, sbonetic, nini

Zadar:
pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, Eowyn, bebelina

Split:
mvrcelj, bublica, petrili, Suncem.m, Maruška, nadda, Muca, tonili, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, darva, Irena456, luce_st, Denny, Student_st, prima

Dubrovnik:
Pcelica Mara, Gosparka, 

Varaždin:
Gabi, nina1, 

Ploče:
Pinky

Velika Gorica:
Kanga, Maya&Leon, 

van HR:
pino, wewa, nabla, fritulica1,laky,marti_sk, Sonja29

E cure, sad bi trebale nabrajati one koje tu postiraju a koje nisu na listi, cak i ak se ne jave same, ali tak da znamo... Mora da nas ima barem 200 na Potpomognutoj i ovdje, pa to je tako velika i mocna baza! Kao pojedinci mozda ne mozemo nesto strasno napraviti, ali zajedno mozemo puuuuno toga! (Jesam ja to dobro prebrojala ili vec ovdje imamo 88 ljudi!!!)

----------


## Maxime

Pino, pisi me za Zagreb   :Grin:  a moze i s linkom prema Nizozemksoj ako bude potrebno ...

----------


## pino

I jos samo na odbrojavanju ima valjda oko 250 ljudi, bas sam isla brojati!

----------


## Berlin

Split

----------


## anchi

anchi- Zagreb

----------


## Ameli

mene stavi pod Rijeku, mi tamo gravitiramo

----------


## Vivach

I mene računajte za Rijeku

----------


## taca70

Zagreb

----------


## Lorien

zagreb

----------


## darci

zagreb

----------


## betika31

Zagreb

----------


## rikikiki

Andro-gen i ja - Zagreb

----------


## bublica3

Ciao cure iz Splita javite se na http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=80119

----------


## pak

mene pod Rijeku to mi je najbliže

----------


## gugi32

mene pod Dubrovnik   :Kiss:

----------


## spring

Osijek

----------


## macka

tek sad vidjeh
tu sam za Zg

----------


## jogobela

rijeka

----------


## anna

Rijeka

----------


## rozalija

I ja se javljam iz Mostara, ako ikako mogu da budem od pomoći.
Cure   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## pino

neidentificirano 
 BHany, Nena-Jabuka, Tinki Winki, kik@, 

Zagreb i okolica: 
rikikiki, Andro-gen, Shanti, Ina33, aenea, uporna, sretna35, Kadauna, draga, amyx, Maxime, gricanka, Biene, amyx, andrejaaa, Val, vinko, molu, Vali, martina123, Kanga, ksena28, jadro, nevena, tonili, dunja&vita :Smile: )), taca70, Lorien, darci, betika31, macka, Kanga(Vel.Gor.), Maya&Leon (Vel.Gor.),  necija mama(Samobor)

Karlovac: 
marija71,sandra_zvrk 

Slavonski Brod: 
pcelica2009, RuzicaSB 

Osijek: 
Superman, milivoj73?,traktorka,Cannisa , spring, 

Rijeka i okolica: 
Aurora, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, Martina123,alexx,Mali Mimi, sbonetic, nini , alida, Ameli, vivach, pak, jogobela, anna, Robert(Pula)

Zadar: 
pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, Eowyn, bebelina 

Split: 
mvrcelj, bublica, petrili, Suncem.m, Maruška, nadda, Muca,, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, darva, Irena456, luce_st, Denny, Student_st, prima , Berlin

Dubrovnik I krajnji jug: 
Pcelica Mara, Gosparka,  gugi32, Pinky(Ploce), 

Varaždin: 
Gabi, nina1,

van HR: 
pino, wewa, nabla, fritulica1, laky, marti_sk, Arkana10, Sonja29 , Rozalija(Mostar)

----------


## andream

tek sad vidjeh 
tu sam za Zg
*X*

----------


## pino

I jos imamo barem ove: 

lidali, andream, Zozo, sbonetic, thaia28, Alyssa, jelenkic, Dodo, weather, kata.klik, vlatkapeno, kandela, thaia28, Mali Mimi, nangaparbat, talia7, helena111, LEA7, Deja2, ivanas, visibaba, tibica, Vanja, rvukovi2, pujica, MalenaMM, lilium, melange, alida

vec nas je daleko preko 100!

----------


## Deja2

Zagreb

----------


## Eowyn

> Zadar: 
> pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, Eowyn, bebelina


ma ja sam u zadru samo još mjesec dana, dok traje godišnji. 
inače sam u zagrebu.

----------


## Joss

Zagreb

----------


## visibaba

ja sam na relaciji Zagreb - Rijeka

----------


## elena

i ja se javljam za Zagreb

----------


## Alyssa

E da, malo sam rastrgana ovih dana pa sad vidim da me nema na listi. Dakle, ZG!

----------


## Tia

malo sam u frci tek sam se vratila na posao nakon porodnog.
Mene pišite pod Rijeka

----------


## philipa

Osijek...

----------


## Mukica

cccc... a ja???  
nema me 10 dana i zaboravite me  :Grin:  


pisi & mene - mogu pokrit Zg, Samobor, Karlovac

----------


## Kaae

Kaae - jos 13 dana Zagreb, a onda preko bare.

Nemam pojma kako sam propustila ovaj topic (a i on mene  :Wink: )

----------


## nataša

osijek i okolica  :Bye:

----------


## ana0206

Zagreb

----------


## pino

neidentificirano 
 BHany, Nena-Jabuka, Tinki Winki, kik@, 
Zozo, sbonetic,  jelenkic, Dodo, weather, kata.klik, kandela, Mali Mimi, nangaparbat,  tibica, Vanja, pujica, MalenaMM, lilium, melange, alida

Zagreb i okolica: 
rikikiki, Andro-gen, Shanti, Ina33, aenea, uporna, sretna35, Kadauna, draga, amyx, Maxime, 
gricanka,Biene,amyx,andrejaaa,Val ,vinko,molu,Vali, 
ksena28, jadro, nevena, tonili, dunja&vita :Smile: )), taca70, Lorien, darci, betika31, macka, andream, Alyssa, vlatkapeno, helena111, fjora, Deja2, Eowyn, Joss, elena, Mukica, ana0206, thaia28, lidali, 
Kanga(Vel.Gor.), Maya&Leon (Vel.Gor.),  necija mama(Samobor),

Karlovac: 
marija71,sandra_zvrk 

Slavonski Brod I puno sira okolica: 
pcelica2009, RuzicaSB, rvukovi2

Osijek: 
Superman, milivoj73?,traktorka,Cannisa , spring, philippa, natasa, 

Rijeka i okolica: 
Aurora*, Serpentina, tibica, klara, Ana i mamino zlato, gupi51, alexx,Mali Mimi, sbonetic, nini , alida, Ameli, vivach, pak, jogobela, anna, Tia, visibaba (ZG-RI), Martina123(ZG-RI), Robert(Pula)

Zadar: 
pale, molu, bfamily, ivanas, bebelina 

Split: 
mvrcelj, bublica, petrili, Suncem.m, Maruška, nadda, Muca,, Pepita, Blekonja, nerina, LEA7, darva, Irena456, luce_st, Denny, Student_st, prima , Berlin

Dubrovnik I krajnji jug: 
Pcelica Mara, Gosparka,  gugi32, Pinky(Ploce), 

Varaždin: 
Gabi, nina1,

van HR: 
pino, wewa, nabla, fritulica1, laky, marti_sk, Arkana10, Sonja29 , Rozalija(Mostar), Kaae (ubrzo preko bare), talia7, hanumica fata

----------


## pino

i jos imamo: 

nikka, mromi30, viva, zivotna zelja, Rotty, soraya, mimi3, Lambi, kiara, maya8, sreca, taya, Maye1982, dorica, demi, lezanka, manchi, zisu, I dora, darci, ika, Pandora Aura Monroe, Mika.kika, Marinci, Melina, Katarina2, BAKY, keksolina, ANA100, Nina Z, pinkbunny, Samosvoja, Emma9999, Tinaka, geta, mala2, Bebel, sarjevo, ivica_k, kofer, Toncica007, rijecanka77, darcy, ineska111, ana, pimbli, Sanja79, ajvica, choko, kontra, Katarina, mami68, milo dijete, gugi32, Matovila, Tibi, leeloo77, Srki, dani39, corinaII, osijek, mala zvoncica, the girl, Ogla, BubaSanja, taca70, giga, ovnica29, 

vesnare, nellyxy, ive25 , ici, miška, ANKARA, Anđela77, tini, dim, Ninana, zubica, belinda7,  kinki, skandy, ondie, mia, njumi, EditaR,  ninatz, ia30, LO, fatamorgana, didicro, Mary Ann, mijumiju, zelimo_bebu, TAMARA27, Suzanaab, Acitam, trunčicabalunčica, curka, iva7, sreca,   nena3beba, runi,  Sandric, franka76, kata1, anđeo sa neba,  negra, Livija2,  extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi,  missy, ponedjeljak, amly, vikki, beba, Andreja, mala garava,  maya1982, sany22,  tia_16, s_iva, H2O, zvjezdica, Mariel, nini, Tayra,  maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, paola,  snjeska_ , gaia,  nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Kate32, Iva77, Madonna,  Iberc,   Ana39, Ella03,  petra30, MAJONI974, Mimi333, Kinki, Ljubica, gianna, alkemicar,  Glorija, SUZY75, nirvana, tisa, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, TwistedQ, Bea, nina09,  Dodirko, sbonetic, Gabi, miška, bambus99, ZO, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, marta26, gianna, mišicalara, bony, Natalina, nina1, ines31, Dim, Capka, zuzu, n&a, mušica, nata, missy, Bab, višnja, coolerica, cvijet_kc, bernadette, a72, Kraljica18, Šiškica, slavonka2, Dusica1, mimimuc, nokia, magi7, maca2, marta7, maya3, amariya, metkovk@,  Dudadudaduda, adriana_d, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, Karla 1980, Tikica_69, viky, gargamelica, Vinalina, Ambra, Klara, regina78, tiki_a, Čupko1, strike, pimbli, Gizmos

----------


## molu

mene stavi samo pod zagreb, za zadar sam bila samo na godisnjem - koji je nazalost prosao

----------


## pinny

Slavonski Brod   :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Zagreb

----------


## ZO

Zagreb

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Mene stavite pod Zagreb. S obzirom na predstojeći porod možda u sljedećih par mjeseci neću biti za neki žešći aktivizam, ali za sve drugo sam tu!  :Love:

----------


## BHany

Požega/Osijek

vratila se s go...iščitavam...hvatam zaostatke na sve strane...
ako ima nešto konkretno što mogu/trebam napraviti, cimnite me na pp...neću sigurno vidjeti u šumi mailova, nepročitanih tema i postova

----------


## Natalina

Zagreb

----------


## jelenkić

Sad vidim da sam neidentificirana. Stavite me pod Varaždin.

----------


## lberc

Mene stavite pod Zagreb iako sam iz Zagorja!

----------


## taya

Karlovac ( dok smo još bar malo mobilni)

----------


## lucija83

Mene pod Rijeku stavite.

----------


## Dodo

Tu sam i ja -Zagreb

----------


## vikki

Zagreb!

----------


## fritulica1

Ja u zadnje vrijeme jedva da stignem pohvatati sto se dogada i ispricavam s ezbog vlastite neaktivnosti (komp mi kod servisera a on je pak zaprasio na godisnji   :Rolling Eyes:  ) tako da citam i pisem na brzinu kad se docepam kompa. 
Inace sam tu, srcem i dusom, a nadam se uskoro i tipkovnicom.    :Love:

----------


## pirica

Zagreb

----------


## bublica3

SPLIT:

petrili

vertex          

Suncem.m.

Maruška

tangerina

Blekonja

mrvcelj

TwistedQ

vanjci

princess puffy

zhabica

Pepita

Denny

Muca

nadda

martina123

IRENA456

LEA7

darva

luce_st

Student_st

prima

Berlin  

thegirl25

ketyy

kontra

Odrep

mala2 

madonna

BAKY

Nene2

bulica3

----------


## tinaka

Zagreb i okolica.

----------


## nirvana

Karlovac

----------


## tikica_69

Imate i mene - Zagreb

----------


## pippi

Prijava za Zagreb.

----------


## tinky tonky

Ja u zadnje vrijeme jedva da stignem pohvatati sto se dogada i ispricavam se zbog vlastite neaktivnosti  :Embarassed:   komp mi vrisnuo. 

Pišite me pod Liku, može i Zg nije daleko  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

zagreb

----------


## alec

mene možete staviti pod čakovec i varaždin. tek sad sam vidjela ovaj spisak   :Embarassed:   ( Kaja me traži 24 sata na dan).

----------


## cvijeta73

rijeka

----------


## tinaka

U biti, mene možete kako za Zagreb i okolicu, staviti i za Varaždin i okolicu. Prilagodim se po potrebi, jer sam na sredini.

----------


## nataša

ljudi moji, ja sam se tu prijavila, uredno, ali nemam pojma za šta, toliko je toga, svašta se dešava, za kompom sam rijetko ovih dana pa me prosvijetlite!

možda je krajnje apsurdno moje pitanje, ali za šta se prijavljujemo?!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## pino

Evo da napisem: prijavljujemo se za vrucu jesen. Tko zna, 

- mozda ce trebati organizirati nove proteste

- bilo bi dobro organizirati grupe podrske, npr. u obliku redovnih kavica za koje bi znale i zene koje ne zalaze na forum, a trebala bi im podrska onih koji znaju kroz sto prolaze, i jos vise, informirano misljenje i upoznavanje s raznim opcijama

- bilo bi dobro organizirati dijeljenje letaka s adresom ovog podforuma i pozvati ljude da se pridruze - npr, odete na pregled kod doktora u kliniku i ponesete sa sobom 50-tak listica koji 1. objasnjavanju detalje zakona neupucenim pacijentima i 2. pozivaju na pridruzivanje jer smo zajedno jaci

- bilo bi dobro ukljuciti vise ljudi za projekte koji bi svim pacijentima olaksali zivot - skupljanje informacija o klinikama vani, video o samodavanju injekcija, spremnost za izaci u novine s vlastitom pricom i tako drzali ovaj problem u zizi kad krenu najavljeni protesti, da ne padnemo u drugi plan

- stvaranje jedne baze podataka pacijenata neplodnosti koja bi nam omogucila da prikupljamo statistike o provodjenju ovog zakona (ili cemo vjerovati na rijec Milinovicu?), i radimo ankete medju pacijentima tipa s kojim se problemima najcesce susrecete

- sudjelovanje u pisanju pisama i poruka namijenjenih siroj javnosti, da nas ne zaborave

mora da toga ima jos, ali sam prepospana da se sjetim...

----------


## jadra

Slavonski Brod

----------


## *meri*

Pula

----------


## Lamona

Zagreb

----------

